# Jolly old Copenhagen..



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:




Time for a small update - nothing major but a brief visit to the Radisson SAS Scandinavia Hotel and it's new glass friends 










With 86m it's the tallest hotel in the city.. and will hopefully soon be extended with another 40m and covered in glass..


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Water in the city, always a winner.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Copenhagen has such style.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

The modern buildings near the water are amazing :drool:

Freki you do an amazing job showing us how wonderful Copenhagen is :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good, very nice photo-updates about Copenhagen, FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Vesterbro District




































Wheel of Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cheers guys! :cheers1:



Time for a view of the city from the *City Hall Tower*










View over the Old Town


















View towards the island of Amager


















Tivoli Gardens down in the corner


















Downtown






















































The City Hall Square




































Rundetårn Observation Tower


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Vesterbro District




































Wheel of Copenhagen


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Can never get enough of your beautiful shots of Copenhagen, Freki! You make it come alive for us, in a way that tourist shots don't convey. :applause:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ +1 :colgate:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for another part, this time *Nyhavn* in the Old Town










Starting out at Kongen's Nytorv









Here we are..













































Arghhh these new small electrical buses now covers small streets where their larger counterparts don't fit and the lack of a real engine means their are virtually silent so they sneak up on you and kill you the second you aren't looking.. or something like that  ( in any case watch your back! )


















The habour









The canal was btw dug by Swedish POWs in 1671  










More to come soon..


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful, as usual!!! Freki, have you been to Stockholm?
If one were to plan a visit to both on a single trip, and had, say, a couple of weeks and really wanted to see as much of possible of each city, what would the ideal split be, in number of days? And how about crossing over to Malmö?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> Wonderful, as usual!!! Freki


Thanks! :cheers:



aljuarez said:


> have you been to Stockholm?


Yep - photothread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674380&highlight=



aljuarez said:


> If one were to plan a visit to both on a single trip, and had, say, a couple of weeks and really wanted to see as much of possible of each city, what would the ideal split be, in number of days? And how about crossing over to Malmö?


Hmm.. if you really want to see as much as possible I would say spend a week in each.. but less can do it..

What the two cities have in common is that neither is very centralized so going away from the city center is often rewarding and where you can find very interesting places like for example Turborg Havn ( modern Danish architecture ) or Bakken ( the world's oldest amusement park ) here in Copenhagen..

Cars give flexibility but parking can be a hassle and pretty expensive so I won't really recommend it.. especially not since there is PT coverage everywhere regardless of how suburban or rural your destination is..

And it's both cheaper and faster to fly between CPH and Stockholm than driving or using train..


If interested in Copenhagen's surroundings I have a thread where so far everything is within an hour from downtown: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612287


As for Malmø it's a really nice city a short train ride away from downtown Copenhagen ( 30-40min ) over the Øresunds Bridge - a perfect location for a day trip from CPH - take the train over in the morning, walk around see the sights and return early evening..
Helsingør ( "Elsingore" ) up north is also a favored spot ( fictive Hamlet was set there and both the old town and caste is pretty neat ( see other thread )
But if your main interest is urbanity and not history there are other places I would recommend more..

All in all a week in Copenhagen with a day trip to Malmø and perhaps a daytrip some place on Zealand ( the island Copenhagen is on ) seems like a good choice and then perhaps 4 days in Stockholm.. and if you have more time I would recommend swinging by Oslo for 2 days ( perhaps in Between CPH and Stockholm ) and see all 3 Scandinavian nations and capitals 


One very important thing I can't stress enough times is *visit in the summer half of the year* Danes have a very binary year view ( well nearly all Scandinavians have really ) in the summer we're all outside having fun enjoying the long days ( some nights the sun hardly settles ) but in the winter where it's chilly, grey and boring we are all indoor enjoying our "hygge" concept and visiting then isn't really recommend.. unless you like low temps, short days and wind..

Rain is a risk year round here and so are cloudy days, but usually it's pretty fair and what rain that falls is usually very light ( our annual rainfall is one of Europe's lowest ).. but keep it in mind if coming ( why I would recommend setting aside a few days just in case you are unlucky with the weather.. )

Yeah that's about it... feel very free to ask away - I love answering questions like this


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for a trip up in *Rundetårn *( "the Round Tower" ) as the sun sets over the city..

This old observatory was build in 1637 by King Christian IV and do still offer probable the best view over the Old Town





























































































































































































More later..


----------



## gardelon (Dec 26, 2007)

Amazing pictures of one of Europe´s most beautiful cities. Copenhagen reminds me a lot of Hamburg in many ways: The red brick architecture, the modern redevelopments in the harbour area, the elegant late 19th century houses, etc.
Copenhagen seems to be the most charming Scandinavian capital at all - looks so civilized, clean, well organized and wealthy.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks, Freki! I'm planning to visit Copenhagen and Stockholm, and devote a whole different trip to Norway to take in Oslo, Bergen, Alesund, Trondheim and a whole lot of fjords and nature (I like hiking, although my main interest while traveling is cities). Can't decide which one to do first, though. And the friends I may be going with aren't too excited about Scandinavia. They've suggested St Petersburg plus Riga and Tallin or Helsinki. Apparently they enjoy their destinations a little rougher around the edges! They'd be willing to throw in Helsinki, just to humor me... :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cheers guys! :cheers1:



aljuarez said:


> I'm planning to visit Copenhagen and Stockholm, and devote a whole different trip to Norway to take in Oslo, Bergen, Alesund, Trondheim and a whole lot of fjords and nature (I like hiking, although my main interest while traveling is cities). Can't decide which one to do first, though.


If you like Norway give this thread a chance: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194995
( my recent trip to Norway )


As for what to first.. well Copenhagen and Stockholm is at their best from June to early September.. where I would say July and August are Norway's best months, especially if you go a tad north..

For the Norway trip I will strongly recommend a car - Norway has a great road network with some of the most amazing drives you'll ever see - even California's Route 1 and Southern France's Côte d'Azur is put to shame by the natural beauty and awesome roads up there along the Fjords..

So if you do it in the same year CPH/Stockholm is probable best to visit first.. with Norway a few weeks later..


Alternatively you could combine them with perhaps a week in CPH.. then a weeks road trip in Norway and then finishing off with Stockholm..



aljuarez said:


> And the friends I may be going with aren't too excited about Scandinavia. They've suggested St Petersburg plus Riga and Tallin or Helsinki. Apparently they enjoy their destinations a little rougher around the edges! They'd be willing to throw in Helsinki, just to humor me... :lol:




Well your money will last a lot longer in the Baltics ( though prices aren't all that different when it comes to tourist destinations, Hotels or bars/clubs )..

Personally I kinda see much of the former Soviet Union as a work in progress where waiting a bit won't hurt ( why I have yet to visit, Russia Poland and the Czech Republic despite them being so close ) but then again Scandinavia ain't going anywhere either...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for some fall pics from *Frederiksberg Have* - the IMO best park of the city 









King Frederik XI chilling at the entrence..



























Frederiksberg Castle from 1699 - now part of the Army's Officer School









The Military version of the Danish flag









One of the park's many bridges ( it's full of small canals )


















Should you be heading south mate?


















Frederiksberg Rådhus in the distance..









The elephant pen at Copenhagen Zoo ( it borders the park ) sadly the elephants were hiding indoor


















The Zoo tower - apperently the place is celebrating it's 150th birthday..









Looking over the park from the castle









Looking towards downtown









Zoom zoom zoom..









Old ferry..






















































Carlsberg HQ in the distance


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for a visit to the districts of *Vesterbro* and *Frederiksberg*..










Starting off at Vesterbrogade




































Sidestreet



























Sidestreet



























Zooooooom




































Entering Frederiksberg District and strolling down Frederiksberg Alle




































Falkoner Alle









Frederiksberg Rådhus


















SAS Falkoner Hotel and Conference Centre


















Frederiksberg Centret ( sub street level mall )


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow what a lot I've missed! Great shots as usual mate and the combination of brilliant weather, architecture and turning tree colours - lovely.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I loved the sunset views! :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wonderful spots!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for some pics from above..

This time from *Vor Frelser Kirke* in the *Christianshavn District*










Here we go..


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

You sure have posted lots of pics of your beautiful city the last couple of years.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^yup 




Time for a walk down *Nørrebrogade* running trough the *Nørrebro District*.. 









I know I've covered the spot before so nothing new, but I passed by and had the camera with me, so hey why not right


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

me for a visit to *Tuborg Havn* located in the norther part of the city ( Hellerup District ) where the suburbs starts..

It has nice mix of commercial buildings and residential ones and home to some of the most interesting architecture in the city..









It used to be home to Tuborg Brewery from where it still takes it name, but that have since moved elsewhere and after a period as a commercial habour where you could take the ferry to Sweden ( now replaced by a bridge ) it became what it is today...


























































































































































The old bottle is still around 

































































































































































































































Memorial for the sailors who doing WW2 helped Jews and Freedom fighters to Sweden


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This looks great. What time/day of week did you take these? 
The architecture is beautiful but the area has that empty feeling often associated with brand new spaces. How lively is the office area during lunch time, for example? Lots of people walking around?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> What time/day of week did you take these?


I usually take my pics between 10 and 15..



aljuarez said:


> The architecture is beautiful but the area has that empty feeling often associated with brand new spaces. How lively is the office area during lunch time, for example? Lots of people walking around?


With the northern half being commercial and the southern residential it's not an especially lively area in the early hours where I visited ( those pics are from around 10 if I recall right ) so it does not match the inner-city or Downtown when it comes to liveliness..


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

These are great photos Freki! You really have provided the next best thing to being there. Such a nice city.

Copenhagen reminds me very much of Hamburg. The two cities are very similar with the brick buildings, red roofs, green copper spires, the mix of old and new, the modern waterfront residential buildings look just like HafenCity in Hamburg, and even the highrise Radisson hotel! Have you been to Hamburg? Do you find the cities similar?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Darryl said:


> These are great photos Freki! You really have provided the next best thing to being there. Such a nice city.


:cheers1:


Darryl said:


> Copenhagen reminds me very much of Hamburg. The two cities are very similar with the brick buildings, red roofs, green copper spires, the mix of old and new, the modern waterfront residential buildings look just like HafenCity in Hamburg, and even the highrise Radisson hotel! Have you been to Hamburg? Do you find the cities similar?


Hamburg's history is closely related to Denmark and have been under our banner in the past and in the cultural sphere for even longer.. so it does as a northern port city share the Baltic sea culture and architectural style..

But other than that I don't it shares more than any other major city in the region.. other than perhaps the love for sprawly suburbia you'll also find up here..


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Tuborg havn looks good, I have to visit!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent pictures as usual FREKI - Copenhagen always looks amazing, especially with that weather!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing and very nice photos; well done FREKI :cheers:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

I found it cool/amusing to see 7-11 stores in Copenhagen. It's the only place in Europe I've seen them. I was reminded of that looking at these pics, as there are several pics with 7-11s in them. They are much nicer than the 7-11 stores here in the US.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for more pics...

Starting off in the *Frederiksberg District* then passing the *"lakes"* and finally the eastern part of *Downtown*










As mentioned we start off in *Frederiksberg*




































Here we are at the lakes that is part of the old defenses..









The Codan building









Scandic Hotel...









And here we are.. post WW2 ugliness for your viewing pleasure..












































































































Vesterport Station and a double decker RE train..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for a walk from the southern part of *Islands Brygge* over the pedestrian bridge to *Kalvebod Brygge* and along that up to Langebro Bridge










Here we go..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

From the upper parking deck on top of Fisketorvet Shopping Mall..


















*Ørestaden* slowly rising in the horizon.. 


















*Valby District* and the Carlsberg HQ









*Vesterbro District* on the other side of the tracks..









*Downtown*









The new hotels ( Wake Up and Tivoli )









More *Downtown*









Kalvebod Brygge..



























I'm no fan of the design, but in NIMBY-Land I welcome everything above 6 floors..


















The SEB Bank building is FINALLY done.. well almost..


















Marriott Hotel









I like it.. but 10 more floors would have made it much better ( and taken another 5 years at least.. )









Dan Hostel..









And the new "Krystallen" on the left


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one extensive photo tour of wonderful Copenhagen.
those new buildings with same design are nice looking.
great job Freki.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

If I look at what they have been building, the last couple of years, I wouldn't say Copenhagen has a NIMBY-problem. Or perhaps they just don't succeed in stopping all these projects. 
Thanks for the tour, Freki.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^well low rises get's trough but build above the normal 6 floors and you will face a shitstorm here sadly 


Thanks for the comments guys :cheers1:



Time for more pics...

To get from *Kalvebod Brygge* to the *Old Town* we need to cross *Downtown*..










Starting off at SEB's new offices..









Then past the HQ for Post Danmark..


















Then we have the Central Station ( "Hovedbanegården" ) northern entry









Hotels are plentiful downtown..




































Vesterbrogade


















Hitting the City Hall Square ( "Rådhuspladsen" )









Post WW2 architecture haven't exactly been kind to the city.. ( NIMBY reason #1 )































































City Hall Tower ( "Rådhustårnet" ) in the distance









Comments are as always very welcome and so are questions


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The latest pics are nice. They show the mix between old, mid-century new-ugly-brutalist and super nice super new!
What-s the general opinion about that SAS hotel looming over everything else? Is that the main business area? Is it deserted in the weekend?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful!

it looks as advanced as cities can get, clean, calm and very green


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:


aljuarez said:


> What-s the general opinion about that SAS hotel looming over everything else? Is that the main business area? Is it deserted in the weekend?


Copenhagen has been build very mixed so except from a few modern office areas there isn't really anywhere really deserted and certainly not in Downtown..

As for the SAS Hotel ( that now is in Radisson Blu's hands ) well it's by 'Arne Jacobsen' so most Danes respect it, but loved it is not.. and while it may not have turned many to the NIMBY side by itself it is a good example of of how a grey box shouldn't be placed in their opinion..

Personally I'm not a fan - I think it's ugly and need a now glass cladding - but being this city it is I'll take everything above 10 floors we can get


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for a visit to the western part of the *Old Town*...




































































































Gammeltorv Square


















Strøget Pedestrian Shopping street..













































Amager Torv Square













































Turning down Købmagergade




































Kultorvet Square


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Copenhagen, FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Freki, do you have pics of Bjarke Ingels works in Copenhagen?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

JPBrazil said:


> Freki, do you have pics of Bjarke Ingels works in Copenhagen?


I haven't covered Ørestaden in years because there are still stuff going up there so I'm not in a hurry..

With the completion of the Bella Sky and other projects here doing winter and early spring I expect to give the Ørestad some proper coverage in the early summer - so if interested stay tuned


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Now that's what I call summer. Thanks, Freki.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Lovely collection Freki.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:




Time for another part..

This time a brief visit to *Kongens Have* ( "King's Garden" )

Commissioned in 1606 to be a royal garden to provide fruit and vegetables for the court by King Christian IV it over the centuries have turned into the city's most visited park and home to the Royal Guard's local Copenhagen Base ( the main one is located north of the city )










Main entrance to the Royal Guards base









Rosenborg Castle..



























There's the base.. used to be a greenhouse many centuries ago 































































Rosenborg Castle again.. it's btw home of the crown jewels and works as a museum for Christian IV


















The base again.. I used to serve there back in the day, nowadays it's fellow member Hviid's turn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos of Copenhagen, are really good, very nice FREKI  great work, well done kay:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

brilliant


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

what a charming city, looks very warm and welcoming. thanks


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cheers guys! :cheers1:



More *Old Town*.. this time the central part..
































































































































































































































































































And we're back out in civilization again..


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely pictures, Freki. Like specially the colours of the houses and the parks.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This is seriusly one of my favorite threads in SSC. Just a request... I think the maps would be much better and useful if you added the names of the streets, just for reference. This could easily help visitors choose their walk routes!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Love the castle


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> This is seriusly one of my favorite threads in SSC. Just a request... I think the maps would be much better and useful if you added the names of the streets, just for reference. This could easily help visitors choose their walk routes!


Hmm point taken.. but if any one are interested in walking routes by all means ask and I'll gladly aid as best as I can...



Time for more* Old Town*..

This time a small walk around the Parliament Building.. and a brief visit to the *City Hall Square* in *Downtown*









The Parliament Building "Christiansborg" from 1927 ( many castles - many fires before that  )









The spot was home to the first castle constructed by Absalon in 1170 when he fortified the city ( turning it from fishing village to merchant city )









The earlier castles was home to the Royal family for many centuries.. and when they moved out the Parliament moved in..









The "small" canals of today used to be a big merchant port in the past..









Ships would dock here from around the world and it's goods sold on the squares along the canals.. ( hence the space )






















































The many city fires took it's toll on the area so most buildings are only from the 1700s









Public transport 













































Christiansborg from the other side..









The roof has just been redone and should turn green like the old one in a few years









The National Museum ( free entry so give it a go if interested )









And finally at the City Hall Square..









City Hall Tower on the right









The square 


















Palace Hotel..


















And finally Tivoli Gardens


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

super b country,thanks for share


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

Well Copenhagen has a lot of ugly grey _highrises _ scattered around. 

The Carlsberg district is probably one of the most promising developments. And while no real skyscrapers are proposed, a cute cluster will be formed eventually - in the foreground:










More to be found in the Copenhagen section if anyone is interested


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for kicking off the 2012 season..

The weather was wonderful today ( it always seem to be on May 1st ) so we went for an evening walk in the* Nordvest and Nørrebro Districts* along the Frederikssundsvej and onto Nørrebrogade










We start off on Frederikssundsvej heading South East..

















































































The elevated S-Train line marks the border between teh Nordvest and the Nørrebro Districts..



































































































That's it for this time, but stay tuned for more later..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful updates from Copenhagen...:cheers2:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:



Time for some new pics..

This time we'll take a walk from the *Nørrebro District*, Trough the* Inner City District* and to the *Old Town*

We start off in "Assistentens Kirkegård" ( and old cemetary that doubles as park ) and move our way towards Nyhavn..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Old Town


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

King's Garden




































The retarded Lion 








































































Nyhavn


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nide update, Freki aka the king of Copenhagen :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful new photos from Copenhagen...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks guys! :cheers1:


More pics from *Old Town* and a few from the *Inner City*..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Copenhagen looking wonderful and relaxed in the sunshine. So many cyclists!


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

I would love to see a tramway through it's streets, but those same cyclists wouldn't be so happy, I guess


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wonderful city and yes, a bike-friendly one too.
thanks for the nice photo city tour.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

its nice to see a city going green..biking is a good form of exercise and does not pollute.
One thing i've noticed though - helmet is not required as shown in the photos.
here, it is 'cause one time my brother was fined for not wearing one, he forgot his 
and cops here are seldomly seen in the streets which is a case of bad timing for my bro.


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

Very nice pictures of Copenhagen! It really feels like a tour trough the city.

@capricorn2000: It seems that in countries where cycling is most common, like Denmark and the Netherlands (where I live), helmets are not required. There are researches which suggest that the requirement of a helmet has a negative influence on cycling safety, because of the cyclists taking more risks while cycling.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Copenhagen...more please.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Bikepaths....bikepaths everywhere :eek2: Great pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos from Copenhagen...


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice thread, wonderful city. 
will check for more update.


----------



## Alek Gor (Jan 17, 2013)

I've visited Copenhagen so many times. I love that city. Especially atmosphere of Nyhavn, peaceful Frederiksberg and the new building of opera. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

capricorn2000 said:


> its nice to see a city going green..biking is a good form of exercise and does not pollute.
> One thing i've noticed though - helmet is not required as shown in the photos.
> here, it is 'cause one time my brother was fined for not wearing one, he forgot his
> and cops here are seldomly seen in the streets which is a case of bad timing for my bro.


Hi there - helmets are indeed not required as that would make a lot of people stop biking as it would mess up hair ( and have you drag a helmet with you ) and require people to wash or ajust before work or social events..


We had 21 cycklist deaths in 2012 in the entire country - so statistically you are more likely to be murdered than die on your bike ( risk are extremely slim for both ) and helmets would at most have saved 2 of those, so it is as it should be: voluntary..


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Copenhagen has now come firmly onto my radar, and on to my 'to visit' list - since there are now flights direct from Liverpool Airport. :cheers:


----------



## Anachronistic (Apr 3, 2012)

Copenhagen is looking as awesome in your pics. as it does IRL. Mange tak for billederne, Freki.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done, mate! You've done the city justice. Now I have to go visit.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

FREKI, it's your good friend here visiting your thread for the first time, and let me tell you just a few words about your photo collection:

Copenhagen, through your eyes and lens, is simply magnificent and breathtaking! I just couldn't imagine a capital city filled with neatly-arranged buildings that are nearly the same height, with colorful exteriors, lots of shops, hundreds of cyclists, long canals, tons of boats, a myriad of buses, wide streets and sidewalks... Phew, the list can go on and on, and your city looks truly fantastic! No wonder many, many people would love to go to your city, and Copenhagen is now on my must-visit cities list. I find your city to be clean, efficient, environmentally-friendly, very sociable... Too many good things that I can think of that San Francisco shares quite a lot of! And I'm happy to tell you that I can visit your place with a nonstop flight from here to your place starting April, making the journey quicker and more relaxing.

Excellent shots, mate! That's what photography is indeed all about! :applause: With that, I'll tell you: I'm definitely looking forward to your next photo set!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

a very lovely city - the beautiful and well-maintained old buildings and the pedestrian-friendly streets. Indeed, a perfect place to spend a holiday.


----------



## ZeroStad (Aug 17, 2014)

I visited this city 1 month ago, and I liked it very much.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Does anyone else watch this show called 'Clown' forgot what it is in Danish. It's set in Copenhagen and is about this guy that always puts his foot in it, satirical and funny imho, often leaving me in stitches.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

skymantle said:


> Does anyone else watch this show called 'Clown' forgot what it is in Danish. It's set in Copenhagen and is about this guy that always puts his foot in it, satirical and funny imho, often leaving me in stitches.


It's called "Klovn" in Danish ( meaning "Clown" )..


I'm pretty surprised it made it outside our borders - such fairly dark Danish humour is typically even too much for the Norwegians - personally I like it a lot and have the series and movie ( if you haven't seen the movie you should - it's pretty great  )


I'd be very curious as to where you have seen the show and if it was on TV ( dubbed or with subtitles? )


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

SBS TV Channels in Australia...public-owned free-to-air channels with a cutting edge documentary, world sport (Tour de France, Champions League etc) and multicultural program focus...very, very good channels. An excellent alternative to the free-to-air commercial channels garbage we are saturated with. SBS and the 'traditional' public broadcaster ABC are brilliant. 

Klovn is great. 
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2014/02/16/tv-highlights-mon-feb-17

We also have crime dramas from Denmark which are very popular. 
http://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/306166851616/Borgen-S3-Ep1-A-Child-Of-Denmark

Here is a typical day's viewing on SBS.
http://www.sbs.com.au/guide/

Actually there was also a funny series that played on SBS from Norway...but forgot what it's called now. It's about an American gangster who goes into hiding to a quiet Norwegian village and the machinations which develop there. 

All programs are subtitled, never dubbed.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super sunny summer shots of Copenhagen. This city really is beautiful!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

skymantle said:


> SBS TV Channels in Australia...public-owned free-to-air channels with a cutting edge documentary, world sport (Tour de France, Champions League etc) and multicultural program focus...very, very good channels. An excellent alternative to the free-to-air commercial channels garbage we are saturated with. SBS and the 'traditional' public broadcaster ABC are brilliant.
> 
> Klovn is great.
> http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2014/02/16/tv-highlights-mon-feb-17
> ...


Great - I had no idea it aired outside the borders and certainly not in other continents :happy:


----------

